# Oil stains on flagstone ..



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

Well we dripped some compressor oil on a flagstone walkway and concrete driveway yesterday. Not alot but an obvious trail of it.

What can I use to clean it up? I've read TSP, Goof Off, WD 40 ..


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Maybe some mineral spirits would work, I think the best you can do is just try to dilute and wash away what you have, I imagine no matter what you do you though it is still going to ghost.

Do you have a really big pressure washer?


----------



## Amazon119 (Jun 29, 2011)

Carb cleaner.


----------



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah I'm afraid the stain will ghost no matter. It's a light pink porous flagstone.

My thought was mineral spirits, hhmmm, carb cleaner? 

Looks like my landscape guy might be replacing some flag for me here soon.

edit- my landscape guy said to try wd 40 ..


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 19, 2010)

maybe try a poultice. Here's a link for one, http://www.stt-sealers.com/stone-cleaners/item/38-oil-removing-poultice-kit. I have used some before to remove food grease out blue stone patios....not this particular one though. I had pretty good results with the one I used. A bit pricey, but more than likely cheaper than picking up and replacing.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I wouldn't use wd-40, seems like it would leave a residue. 

Carb cleaner is an awesome idea, brake cleaner also would probably work. Something that will carry the oil and flash dry fast, pure cleaner with high pressure.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe this stuff, but sitdwnandhngon is right.
http://www.topoftheline.com/driveway-stain-remover.html


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Your best bet is some kind of poultice. Seems like the above stuff works the same way.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd hit it with brake clean and mop it up with clean cloths.
Rub some dirt on it, if it cleans too well.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Take some pictures too, I'm curious to see how it comes out.


----------



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, we tried 4 different products, 1st a biodragadeable driveway cleaner from AutoZone, soaked each spot 10 minutes while scrubbing, rinsed, not much effect on stains.

went back after f stone walk was dry, and tried brake cleaner, carb cleaner, and wd40. Not much effect on the stains.

Pretty amazing, I thought the wd would stain the stone but it didn't at all.

I think the wd, brake or card cleaner would have worked if I hit it right after the oil was dripped, and not 2 days later.

appreciate the advice folks, better luck next time.


----------

